# Hip Fans



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This SNL performance has been off YouTube for years. Grace Too and Nautical Disaster, I think really straight out of the studio. Gord with hair. You can see the years of interplay at work, they are tight jamming.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't even need to be a big fan to enjoy that immensely. Thanks.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Genius. For some reason Gord made me think of Sheldon Cooper there. (Big Bang Theory).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Genius. For some reason Gord made me think of Sheldon Cooper there. (Big Bang Theory).


it's the haircut


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I still think not doing a hit from Road Apples or Up To Here was a tragic oversight by their management team. Obviously the boys didn't care about breaking out in America, but I'm sure their label would've rather them do a tried-and-true hit on that show, instead of testing the waters with a new material.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not really my sound and I've always considered the band overhyped. I appreciate their contribution to the Canuck music scene but I'm not a fan at all.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I was never a die hard fan of the hip but always liked them and loved some of their songs. I think they were an extemely underrated band outside of Canada.

That performance is just perfect to me. They were an amazing live band and it shows how good they were.
One thing I always loved about the hip was their backing vocals. Always thought they were smart and well placed and added to the songs just enough.
Thanks for posting


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was never a huge fan either, but I saw them a tonne in their early years as I was going to Queen's in Kingston at the time. They certainly put in their stage time and were a super tight band live. Gord is in good voice for this performance - not always the case. "Grace Too" is one of my favourite tunes of theirs.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

BIG Hip fan here; thanks for this! Never knew they were on SNL.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I still think not doing a hit from Road Apples or Up To Here was a tragic oversight by their management team. Obviously the boys didn't care about breaking out in America, but I'm sure their label would've rather them do a tried-and-true hit on that show, instead of testing the waters with a new material.


That doesn't make any sense. On SNL bands that aren't vintage acts, play their new songs. That's what they do. To suggest the Hip should have done anything different, makes no sense whatsoever and I'm sure was never considered.

Also, Grace To and Nautical Disaster are two of their biggest songs. Yes they weren't at the time but they became Hip classics. Why wouldn't they play them?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for that. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

A great performance if you were a Hip fan. If I lived in Anywhere, USA at the time I don’t think this would have grabbed me at all. Two moody songs with no discernible chorus in either by some band from Canada that Dan Akroyd likes? Um, ok.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Jalexander said:


> A great performance if you were a Hip fan. If I lived in Anywhere, USA at the time I don’t think this would have grabbed me at all. Two moody songs with no discernible chorus in either by some band from Canada that Dan Akroyd likes? Um, ok.


Yeah, unfortunately gotta agree with that scenario; they were "playing to the choir".


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

DavidP said:


> Yeah, unfortunately gotta agree with that scenario; they were "playing to the choir".


I highly doubt they felt that way. They were doing what bands do on SNL. They play their new material that they are currently promoting.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This just popped into my YT feed, great rendition.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

sulphur said:


> This just popped into my YT feed, great rendition.


Gord Sinclair on bass.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Rhetorical question: what do people who don't like The Hip have in common with vegans?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sulphur said:


> This just popped into my YT feed, great rendition.


I wish I had footage of us doing that song. It's become a staple of our cover sets.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

jb welder said:


> Rhetorical question: what do people who don't like The Hip have in common with vegans?


They won't shut up about it?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Guncho said:


> They won't shut up about it?


Well, I didn't mean it quite that way, more like they just feel some weird compulsion to let you know. 
It's just something I've noticed more so with the Hip than with other bands, so I find it kind of interesting. 

Just a little light hearted banter. I mean no offence to any who have posted in here.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

jb welder said:


> Well, I didn't mean it quite that way, more like they just feel some weird compulsion to let you know.
> It's just something I've noticed more so with the Hip than with other bands, so I find it kind of interesting.
> 
> Just a little light hearted banter. I mean no offence to any who have posted in here.


I’m lukewarm on the Hip... love some of their stuff, like some, meh on others. But you called me out... I do often have a compulsion to give a retort that they are not as great as they are sometimes given credit for. Might be because I (used to) daily drive by a street named after them and that my local radio station commemorates the end of EVERY SINGLE WORK DAY with a Hip song. I mean, they’re good, but that good? I feel like I have to defend my Canadian citizenship for not being a rabid fan! (And for the record, I even have a Hip Christmas tree decoration which puts them in the exclusive company of Elvis and the Beatles... again, good but that good?)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Well, I didn't mean it quite that way, more like they just feel some weird compulsion to let you know.
> It's just something I've noticed more so with the Hip than with other bands, so I find it kind of interesting.
> 
> Just a little light hearted banter. I mean no offence to any who have posted in here.


Maybe its bc their fans never stop overhyping them so much?
You would think they were the only band in Canada in the past 30 years.
I've seen cults with more subtlety









so, when you dont think theyre that great, and theyre (fans) are always in your face, you go









To a fan, Gord Downey is the coolest rock frontman of all time. To a non-fan, he is basically like if Karl Pilkington started a band.

Seriously, part of the problem is, there really is a relatively small music pool here vs the US, so you get tribes of fans of bands like Hip, Blue Rodeo etc and the CRTC bombards your eardrums with them. You just dont run into ppl hear that always drone on about Springsteen or The Who the way Hip fans do. I've played pickup hockey with guys that just play the Hip through the PA all fucking night long. Jeezus.

There was also a time in the 80s when I would have loved to set Tom Cochrane on fire for the constant assault on my brain by the radio with his saccharin-sweet overplayed tunes.

FWIW, I have seen the Hip live at one of my wifes corporate events. They were fine. 
I also have 1 of their cds.
No hate here, just not feeling the hype so it seem bizarre. Like avocado toast.

Sorry for shitting in the Hip thread. Please resume.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Rhetorical question: what do people who don't like The Hip have in common with vegans?





Guncho said:


> They won't shut up about it?


I dunno...everytime i see a carnivore meet up with a vegan, they get all Ted Nugent-y on them like they want to piss them off.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I dunno...everytime i see a carnivore meet up with a vegan, they get all Ted Nugent-y on them like they want to piss them off.


Does Ted usually finish up with 'sorry for shitting in the...' ? 

I think your points about the Hip are all valid. It's just that the thread is titled in a way that I think should make it easy for people to avoid.
I may think Zep is the most over rated band in the history of the universe, and pine for a 'Zep free lunch' someday. But I don't find myself drawn into threads that are dedicated to their fans.
Threads with titles like 'band X is the greatest band ever!!!' are something else entirely.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jb welder said:


> It's just that the thread is titled in a way that I think should make it easy for people to avoid.


Buncha crusty mutherfukers makes a guy not want to bother.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

keto said:


> Buncha crusty mutherfukers makes a guy not want to bother.


I'll bite my tongue as another day or another topic and that could be me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Does Ted usually finish up with 'sorry for shitting in the...' ?
> 
> I think your points about the Hip are all valid. It's just that the thread is titled in a way that I think should make it easy for people to avoid.
> I may think Zep is the most over rated band in the history of the universe, and pine for a 'Zep free lunch' someday. But I don't find myself drawn into threads that are dedicated to their fans.
> Threads with titles like 'band X is the greatest band ever!!!' are something else entirely.


Ted would do no such thing.








This thread was a little special tho bc someone actually asked why are they always picking on us?
Well, since you brought it up.....lol. I wouldnt have said anything otherwise.

But, lets look at this thread title again.....Its "Hip fans"...so, a discussion _about_ Hip fans? Sounds like open season, why would anyone want to avoid that? 









I was thinking about it last night, and youre right, Zep are one of those other bands with rabid fans never shut up about them and think everyone else appreciates their greatness...I'd also add Eric Clapton and Ozzy to that list. So, Led Zep, Eric Clapton, Ozzy and The Hip. Somethings wrong with that picture, and kind of says it all about Hip fans


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I clicked on the Youtube before scrolling to see the posts below, and my first thought was also "Sheldon Cooper"...but on acid or something similar. Not the hugest fan of the Hip, and find a lot of their tunes drag on. But _Nautical Disaster_ *never* fails to move me. Not ever.

As for Nugent, he just might say "Sorry for shitting in the...". I spent a morning and afternoon with him, 50 years ago, and sat beside him as he called his mom on Mother's Day. Underneath that B.S., he actually knows how to be a nice considerate person. I just hope he hasn't lost that core in the intervening 50 years.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

mhammer said:


> I clicked on the Youtube before scrolling to see the posts below, and my first thought was also "Sheldon Cooper"...but on acid or something similar. Not the hugest fan of the Hip, and find a lot of their tunes drag on. But _Nautical Disaster_ *never* fails to move me. Not ever.
> 
> As for Nugent, he just might say "Sorry for shitting in the...". I spent a morning and afternoon with him, 50 years ago, and sat beside him as he called his mom on Mother's Day. Underneath that B.S., he actually knows how to be a nice considerate person. I just hope he hasn't lost that core in the intervening 50 years.


If you like Nautical Disaster, this is a great version with an east coast flavour.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guncho said:


> If you like Nautical Disaster, this is a great version with an east coast flavour.


Sounds a little too happy and positive to my ears. What I like about the song is the manner in which abject tragedy is treated as something going on in the background of the singer's life, like it does in all our lives, be it disease, wars, poverty, oppression, resulting in an ambivalent relationship with it. He *wants* for things to be pleasant, contenting, congenial, but feels like he has betrayed someone or something by trying to pretend the misery isn't happening. "Anything, that systematic, will get you hated" poses a kind of Nuremburg defense of "only following orders" as a justification of cruelty in only fixing a tiny bit of the misery. "Any way, Susan" sweeps it all under the rug. But he sings: "The screaming filled my head all day". For me, conveying that requires a slightly darker choice of chords than Cormier used. It's a pretty deep song.

But a nice, and clearly sincere, tribute nonetheless.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

If you dont like the Hip then you've probably never sneeked into the bush with a keg of beer in October with half the highschool blasting Up to Here.

If you didnt do that then you were probably sitting at home playing your Nintendo listening to Vanilla Ice 😝
99% of Hip dislikers have soft hands. Fact.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> If you dont like the Hip then you've probably never sneeked into the bush with a keg of beer in October with half the highschool blasting Up to Here.
> 
> If you didnt do that then you were probably sitting at home playing your Nintendo listening to Vanilla Ice 😝
> 99% of Hip dislikers have soft hands. Fact.


I hated the Hip in high school for that exact reason. "If I hear New Orleans is Sinking or Blow at High Dough one more time!". Then years later I was on a road trip on beautiful Vancouver Island and the only cassette we had in the borrowed car was Fully Completely. After a few listens I was hooked. Wheat Kings, Pigeon Camera, etc. I would still be fine if I never hear NOIS or Blow at high Dough again.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I relate to this when I think about the hip 100%

Some songs I will listen to for life and have a sentimental attachment to even. Some I’d rather stick a hot poker through my eardrums if I hear again.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

tdotrob said:


> I relate to this when I think about the hip 100%
> 
> Some songs I will listen to for life and have a sentimental attachment to even. Some I’d rather stick a hot poker through my eardrums if I hear again.


This also goes for anything from Pearl Jam Ten even though I love Pearl Jam. I have heard Ten enough for one lifetime. ENOUGH ALREADY!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I think a lot of it is generational too. For me it was CCR I couldn't take. For a younger player I used to hang with, it was Bryan Adams. Whatever you were over-saturated with growing up


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Guncho said:


> This also goes for anything from Pearl Jam Ten even though I love Pearl Jam. I have heard Ten enough for one lifetime. ENOUGH ALREADY!


Hahaha can’t lie when Ten came out I was in Grade 8 I think and I listened to it seven thousand times in a row. Alive and Jeremy played 60 times a day on WRIF out of Detroit so I got my fix anywhere. First album I learned to play on guitar front to back.

Next year I found Rancid ......and out come the wolves album and haven’t listened to Ten since. Still put on out come the wolves every other week or so!


----------



## SergeA (Feb 27, 2021)

mhammer said:


> Sounds a little too happy and positive to my ears. What I like about the song is the manner in which abject tragedy is treated as something going on in the background of the singer's life, like it does in all our lives, be it disease, wars, poverty, oppression, resulting in an ambivalent relationship with it. He *wants* for things to be pleasant, contenting, congenial, but feels like he has betrayed someone or something by trying to pretend the misery isn't happening. "Anything, that systematic, will get you hated" poses a kind of Nuremburg defense of "only following orders" as a justification of cruelty in only fixing a tiny bit of the misery. "Any way, Susan" sweeps it all under the rug. But he sings: "The screaming filled my head all day". For me, conveying that requires a slightly darker choice of chords than Cormier used. It's a pretty deep song.
> 
> But a nice, and clearly sincere, tribute nonetheless.


Agreed! The chords betray the song.


----------

